# earnley education centre - July 2019 ( Pic heavy )



## khurbanx (Jul 23, 2019)

The explore :

After being told number of times about the security guard and police normally come within an hour of being in here, I must of went on a lucky day 

We in the education center for 2hr and bit and we did not encounter a single security guard, in fact, she must have not been there as we didn't even see a car 

The explore itself was amazing even the swimming was my most favorite part  overall was a very good explore Amazing what be left behind tbh 

Visit with my other half & @urbex.2p 


History : https://www.chichester.co.uk/education/earnley-education-centre-shuts-its-doors-1-3360390

School closed down in 2011 - The centre attracted around 5,000 people each year..​



earnley-education-centre by KHUrbanX, on Flickr



earnley-education-centre by KHUrbanX, on Flickr



earnley-education-centre by 
KHUrbanX, on Flickr



earnley-education-centre by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


earnley-education-centre by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


earnley-education-centre by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


earnley-education-centre by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


earnley-education-centre by 
KHUrbanX, on Flickr


earnley-education-centre by KHUrbanX, on Flickr



earnley-education-centre by KHUrbanX, on Flickr



earnley-education-centre by KHUrbanX, on Flickr



earnley-education-centre by KHUrbanX, on Flickr



earnley-education-centre by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


earnley-education-centre by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


earnley-education-centre by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


earnley-education-centre by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


earnley-education-centre by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD (Jul 23, 2019)

That was a nice looking place...shame it's ended up looking like this. Good report.

P.S. 18 pix ain't pic heavy!


----------



## khurbanx (Jul 23, 2019)

doh! I thought I changed the title lol...

all I kept seeing and hearing online is security this & that. but must have been lucky! this place was amazing!


----------

